# WCBC Savage Century



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone planning on doing the 100-miler this year? I'm starting to get myself back in shape after moving back to MD, being a new dad, and other things that have taken away from my riding time.

I'd like to do the 100-mile loop, but am curious about difficulty, total elevation gain, etc. I ride a singlespeed, which is fine for the short hills around Annapolis, but am not sure what to expect on this ride. I used to live in Newark and am familiar with the roads around there, Fair Hill, SE PA, etc. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

I did the 100-mile ride a few years back. There's NO way I'd attempt it on a single speed, but then you might be WAY stronger than I am....

The hills out of Newark and Fair Hill are just a warm up. Once you get out near the Susquehanna River, things get VERY steep - 12-15% in places. There are four big climbs, and outside of those, there really isn't any flat riding. I think total climbing in the 100 miles was a little over 9000'

It's a physically beautiful ride -- just really nice countryside, for 90% of the ride.

The best thing it's got going for it is the date -- it's usually great temps for riding 60s usually. I highly recommend it, but suggest getting more than one gear on the bike.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't have the $$$ for a different bike; I ride a Bianchi San Jose, which can't be converted to geared without spending over $300 on an internally-geared hub, wheel, and shifter. I wouldn't mind trading that bike for a geared roadie (I like steel and DT shifters even) if I could find something, but Craigslist around here is mostly ripoffs on junk.

It's currently set up 42x17, and I was thinking about putting on a smaller chainring (maybe a 34 or 36) for the ride so I don't blow up (as much) on the hills.

Thanks for the info, and in the meantime I'm going to be putting as many miles in as I can!


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Change of plans: I just happened to walk into Eastern Mountain Sports at the Annapolis Towne Center to drool over a Masi 'cross bike, when I noticed a 57cm Salsa Casseroll Triple with full 105. "Nice bike, and just my size, but it's $1500..."

Well, for whatever reason, they were getting ride of it for 50% off! I took it off their hands for $750; cheaper than the MSRP for the singlespeed version. 

Now I have to get rid of the old San Jose to make room in the stable. I feel like I just won the lottery :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

Good deal -- now you're all set. 

No need to ditch the San Jose, there's ALWAYS room for an extra bike, IMO...


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

mleptuck said:


> Good deal -- now you're all set.
> 
> No need to ditch the San Jose, there's ALWAYS room for an extra bike, IMO...


I wouldn't mind keeping both, but in my case there is literally no more room in the shed! I miss having a garage...


----------

